

Hey Apple, why not update my software when it's time to restart? - bitops
http://lessartmorematter.com/blog/1327444554/apple

======
steventruong
I don't restart or shut down my computer that often. Keep in mind your usage
habits are not that of everyone else and it makes sense not to enforce updates
when restarting. As a matter of fact, someone else was complaining about this
for Windows not too long ago on another post here on HN. Dude was pissed
because he needed to access his computer and instead had to wait for the
computer to finish installing all these various updates before it would boot
into the OS. Clearly the user experience could be refined on that but at the
end of the day, I'm perfectly happy with the way it currently works.

------
rickmb
Because OSX runs mainly on laptops, where people tend to put their computer in
sleep mode rather than turning it off (often several times a day). Same tends
to go for most iMac users.

Only users of big old desktop boxes still tend to boot their computer on a
daily basis.

------
kennywinker
Because I hate when my pc does that.

